# Heating Oil



## bg9208 (Feb 15, 2012)

can anyone advise a guide price for central heating oil in Valencia region please?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Gasolio "B" is around a euro a litre (red diesel) at present & has been for some time, very expensive IMO.


----------

